# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  (إِنَّ إِلَى رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى)

## أم يزن الزعبي

(إِنَّ إِلَى رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى)
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
*,((كلمة رائعة للشيخ صالح المغامسي)).*
يقول الشيخ صالح المغامسي
إن الحسرة كل الحسرة والمصيبة كل المصيبة أن يجد الإنسان راحته حين
يعصي ربه جل وعلا ، هذا والعياذ بالله هو الخسران المبين ، الذي حذر الله جل
وعلا منه ، قال ربنا مذكرا:
(إِنَّ إِلَى رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى)
وقال ربنا متوعدا (أَرَأَيْتَ إِن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى * أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَرَى)
فسبحانه من لا تخفى عليه من عباده خافية ، الطائعون إذا أطاعوه والعصاه إذا
عصوه لكنه حلم الله جل وعلا على عباده .
إن من ازدحمت عليه الشهوات وتكاثرت عليه الرغبات يجب عليه أن يواجهها
بتذكره لعظمة الرب تبارك وتعالى .
أن يتذكر فضل الله عليه ونعمائه تبارك وتعالى إليه
يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ
الْكَرِيمِ * الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ * في أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَّا شَاء رَكَّبَكَ
عليه أن يتذكر أن كل لذة دون الجنة فانية ، وأن كل بلاء دون النار عافية .
عليه أن يتذكر أنه ما من أحد إلا وسيوسد التراب ، وتحل عنه أربطة الكفن ،
ويخلى بينه وبين عمله،، إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر ،(وَلَا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَداً)
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
منقول

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله لك، وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.
اللهم إنا نسألك خشيتك كأنا نراك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة ، نعم البداية معنا ، وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ربنا ويرضاه .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

ما شاء الله

انتقاء مميز, وبداية قوية
بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بك أختي أم يزن

قال ابن القيم في الفوائد:
"من كان بالله وأسمائه وصفاته ودينه أعرف كان له أحب, وكانت لذته بالوصول إليه ومجاورته والنظر اليه, وكل لذة ونعيم وسرور وبهجة بالإضافة إلى ذلك كقطرة فى بحر! فكيف يؤثر من له عقل لذة ضعيفة قصيرة مشوبة بالآلام علي لذة عظيمة دائمة أبد الآباد؟!".

----------

